
The URL Is Dead, Long Live Search - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_url_is_dead_long_live_search.php
======
mynameishere
I read somewhere that the #1 search phrase on google is "google". (They
publish a different list that filters out that and similar.)

I've definitely seen people get to google by searching for "google" on yahoo
as well.

~~~
ken
Not surprising; I'm guilty of this, too. It's mostly because I can no longer
figure out what the long white boxes at the top of my web browser do.

For example, with FF3b5, if I type "google" in the URL box, it shows me
google.com search results for the string "google". But if I type in "amazon",
it goes straight to <[http://www.amazon.com>](http://www.amazon.com>). What's
the pattern? I have no idea.

(Reads the docs...) Apparently the URL bar first goes to a "keyword search
service" (default, google), which will automatically redirect, or show search
results. If you disable this, it does "domain guessing" (adding ".com", etc.).

Geez, I'm a web developer, and I had to read the docs to find out what the URL
box does these days. I feel old.

------
GavinB
There are two text boxes at the top of my screen--URL and Google. They
function almost interchangeably. If I type a search phrase into the URL, it
redirects to google. If I type a URL into the google box I am one click from
the site I want to be at. I guess I'm just sloppy, but I use one for the other
all the time.

It almost seems as though the two could be combined with some clever rules.

------
delano
I think he meant domain names are dead. URIs are still very much alive and
well.

------
neovive
Using a search also helps to avoid potential typo domain versions of a
website.

------
ldenman
AOL Keyword: E!

